# Những mẫu đèn ngủ để bàn tân cổ điển nâng tầm không gian



## gomsubaokhanh (26/11/21)

Phong cách tân cổ điển lên ngôi, dẫn đến những nội thất bao gồm đèn ngủ để bàn tân cổ điển được nhiều người tìm kiếm. Lựa chọn được mẫu đèn hợp ý, phù hợp kiến trúc không gian chưa bao giờ là dễ.


Bài viết dưới đây sẽ chỉ bạn những bí quyết chọn đèn ngủ để bàn tân cổ điển phù hợp không gian.

Đặc điểm phong cách kiến trúc tân cổ điển

Để lựa chọn được mẫu đèn ngủ để bàn tân cổ điển phù hợp, bạn cần xác định phong cách không gian của mình. Phong cách kiến trúc tân cổ điển gồm có những đặc trưng cơ bản không khó để nhận biết.

Tân cổ điển là phong cách kiến trúc đã có từ rất lâu, tuổi thọ cao nhất trong lịch sử. Thế kỷ 18, phong cách tân cổ điển bùng nổ và thống trị toàn bộ kiến trúc Châu Âu. Dù nhiều loại hình kiến trúc mới xuất hiện theo vòng tuần hoàn lên ngôi - thoái trào, tân cổ điển vẫn giữ được vị thế vững chãi trong lòng người yêu nghệ thuật.



Đặc trưng của kiến trúc tân cổ điển là phong thái xa hoa, bề thế và đẳng cấp. Chúng được thể hiện qua các đường nét, họa tiết hoa văn tác tạo nên hay các đường khắc nổi vô cùng thanh lịch.

Không quá rườm rà như các phong cách kiến trúc nhà ở cổ điển, tân cổ điển có phần tinh giản hơn. Màu sắc phối trang nhã theo hướng châu u hiện đại.

Những đặc điểm nổi bật có thể coi là đặc trưng của phong cách này như mái mansard thang úp ngược, mái chóp vòm, những chiếc cột cách tân họa tiết khắc nổi…

Tại Việt Nam, kiến trúc Tân cổ điển du nhập trong bối cảnh thực dân Pháp xâm lược. Phong cách được cách tân theo thời gian. Cho đến hiện tại, hình thành những phong cách kiến trúc mới như kiến trúc Đông Dương hay kiến trúc thuộc địa Pháp.

Cách lựa chọn đèn ngủ để bàn tân cổ điển

Lựa chọn đèn ngủ ngủ để bàn phù hợp với không gian không chỉ đem lại sự thoải mái cho gia chủ, mà còn nâng tầm phong cách kiến trúc cho gia đình. Ngược lại, lựa chọn sai sẽ khiến không gian trông lạc lõng, mất thẩm mỹ.
Một chiếc đèn ngủ để bàn tân cổ điển phù hợp là sự hòa hợp giữa những yếu tố quan trọng như: chất liệu, hoa văn, màu sắc.

Chất liệu đèn ngủ để bàn

Trong nội thất nói chung, chất liệu thường được sử dụng trong phong cách tân cổ điển là da, gỗ, các loại đá hoa cương để kiến tạo nên vẻ sang trọng, xa xỉ. Chúng mang điểm chung là sự bóng bẩy, cầu kỳ.

Dựa trên đặc điểm ấy, khi chọn đèn, những chiếc đèn ngủ có chất liệu từ gốm sứ sẽ khiến không gian tỏa sáng rực rỡ. Kiến trúc đèn hòa quyện với kiến trúc tổng quan, tạo nên không gian sang trọng.


Xem thêm: Bí quyết chọn đèn ngủ để bàn tân cổ điển phù hợp không gian


----------

